# manufacturing your shirts in china anyone?



## abe0101 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello everyone, 
I am very interested in getting 70% Bamboo/30% Organic Cotton T-Shirts manufactured in china. Does anyone think that is a good idea? I am willing to spend good money but not sure which company to choose from in china. I tried ali baba and global source but there isn't exactly a rating site that tells me which is the best or a really good choice for someone like me. I sure dont want to lose my money. Can anyone help me? Does anyone know of a good company in china or a few that will help me manufacture my shirts with that exact combination of fabric? I heard too many stories about people getting screwed in the end after having paid too much money to have your shirts manufactured in china only to have low quality shirts returned to them with no way of getting your money back. However i have heard great stories too that were successful in china but no one can provide any detail on what company or district? someone please help me! Thanks guys. - Honest abe


----------



## gunatausa (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi abe101. this is very good idea. i want to encourage you to keep looking in the same drection 
i was looking for paper manufacturers in china . the results ware great , but it was not easy in the beginning. i had to spend many nights talking over skype with people from china to get what i want . the good news is that the price was around 50 times cheaper for the same quality . the problem was that i had to order very large quantities and ship via sea because using plain brings the price as you buy form USA . Chinese are very good with the communications when it comes to sell something to US market. Alibaba is a very good source but you have to request samples to be sent to you in US before make any further steps . around 90 % of the samples i received did not meet my requirements. have a good luck 
I myself will be probbably go in
that dirction but for a 100% polyester t shirts that are mostly made by Vapor but the price is not right. i mean too expensive .
keep up with the search \


----------



## abe0101 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey thanks for the reply. Ya i wish i could find something. I am talking to a few companies via email right now but i definitely need that combination in fabric to get the right shirt. I will take your advice and order the samples definitely. One of the things i realized was that i could always send them a sample of what i want and see how well they produce it. If i like it i could then give them the okay with mass production, but the only problem is what guarantee do i have that they will produce the same quality sample as they sent to me when requested. there is no money back guarantee when manufacturing in china. There are just too many risks. I hope someone in here like yourself and others can provide me with advice. I hope to find someone with the experience that can possibly recommend a company that can do the job i want or guide me to the right direction. Thanks so far bro you been helpful. Anyone else got some advice?


----------



## EMUMU (Apr 4, 2011)

I read an ad on a wholesalers forum. there is a company do this business but it charges 5% of the order. If you are interested I will look for where I read it.


----------



## abe0101 (Nov 21, 2010)

ya please help me out... just trying to figure out which company to use in china to manufacture my shirts... i have specific details as to what i want. Can you help me out?


----------



## abe0101 (Nov 21, 2010)

you said it charges 5% of your order? initially? what does that exactly mean?


----------



## gunatausa (Mar 21, 2011)

EMUMU said:


> I read an ad on a wholesalers forum. there is a company do this business but it charges 5% of the order. If you are interested I will look for where I read it.


Hi Emumu 
Please find that ad
i thinks 5% is pretty fair price i wold order from people that bring products from china if prices are good 
everything comes from china Anyway


----------



## abe0101 (Nov 21, 2010)

5 % good? what does that mean if i buy something over a 1000 bucks they would only charge me 50 bucks? help me out here.. what does that mean exactly?


----------



## NigelT (Jul 25, 2009)

I was a little confused by that too.

We currently print in the UK but have been constantly advised to look out of the country (read: China) to source t-shirts/printing.

I have ordered smaller things from China, like tags, but with t-shirts I've been sceptical for the same reasons as abe0101, so I would be interested to know how your experience goes. 

What kind of minimums are you being asked for?


----------



## gunatausa (Mar 21, 2011)

abe0101 said:


> 5 % good? what does that mean if i buy something over a 1000 bucks they would only charge me 50 bucks? help me out here.. what does that mean exactly?


Imean is good to pay 5% to importer
if the importer gets you 1000 good quality t ***s for 1000 $ 
isn't it 50 bucks fair price
I would pay rather than deal with local wholesalers that have 3$ per shirt and Up 
it depends what they will bring for 1000 $ 
import people dont want to hear something less than 5000 $ orders but than again the price could be very good 
the problem is how to buy small quantities in cheap


----------



## party animal (Aug 30, 2009)

If anyone here knows a good distributor please let me know. I am looking for higher quality shirts at a fair price.


----------



## abe0101 (Nov 21, 2010)

Ya i am with you, i am still confused about that. lol. Were you thinking about manufacturing in china as well?


----------

